# Safe sealer for Reptile enclosure ?



## xXRecreationXx (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi , What is a safe sealer to use in a Reptile Enclosure ? That is Non- Toxic to Reptiles.



-Where can I buy it from ?
- Name of the product ?
- How much does it cost ?


Thanks.


----------



## Performa (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi 
ANSWERS
Q1 Bunnings
Q2 crommelin 750ml ornamental sealer
Q3 $10


----------



## joelysmoley (Sep 19, 2013)

Or 
Bunnings
Commelin Pond Sealer Clear 
Not sure on the price though

Though not sure if it would work on timber, sorry didnt read the title, i thought it was for a background.


----------



## xXRecreationXx (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks , For your comments.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bunnings or paint shop

Cabots crystal clear (water based)

about $60 for 4 litres.

(it has practically no smell)


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 20, 2013)

Before you start offering advice, wouldn't it be wise to ask what the enclosure is made of?

Jamie


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 20, 2013)

good point, my answer is based on the assumption that the enclosure is made of wood, seems a bit unusual to 'seal' glass of melamine,.....


----------



## xXRecreationXx (Sep 20, 2013)

It is made of wood. One of them old display cabinets.


----------



## Viking_Python (Sep 20, 2013)

I use the same with good results on my plywood enclosures.



Chris1 said:


> Bunnings or paint shop
> 
> Cabots crystal clear (water based)
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppy (Sep 20, 2013)

no go to apples


----------

